# Triaxle Load Delivery - In celebration of Arbor Day



## tw40x81 (Apr 27, 2007)

Paid $350.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Apr 27, 2007)

That's the way to do it. Nice load at a good price.


----------



## begreen (Apr 27, 2007)

Nice! That load of toothpicks will take a day or two to whittle down ;-).


----------



## Corie (Apr 27, 2007)

Yes that sure is.

DO you know what his delivery range is?  Sounds like you're not too far from me and I'd love to get a load of load like that dropped off at mom and dad's house.



*EDIT* Eric, I know I ask this all the time, but how many cords, approximately, should come out of that load?


----------



## Eric Johnson (Apr 27, 2007)

I would say six cords. If it was a dump bed without a loader, then probably more than 7.

Looks like pretty solid wood. I think six full cords when all is said and done would be a reasonable expectation.


----------



## tw40x81 (Apr 27, 2007)

Don't know his delivery range, but I'm about 25 minutes southwest of him, he's in Hackettstown. If your further south and or east of me, you may be able to score free delivery of logs. A place in Liberty Corner, NJ had a craigslist add for free logs delivered (it has since been removed) , and there was a freecycle add for free logs from Lincoln Park. I'm too far from those folks.


----------



## velvetfoot (Apr 27, 2007)

Nice!  Interesting the way he put down two logs to begin with the other direction.


----------



## scfa99 (Apr 27, 2007)

great score, i just pm'd and emailed you for details.


----------



## titan (Apr 27, 2007)

Yeah that driver just saved you some file-work by elevating the pile on those two perpendicular logs.Even I'd have a hard time driving my bar into the dirt with that setup.Good price too.


----------



## suematteva (Apr 29, 2007)

Is that all hardwood? from the picture looks like some hemlock in there, the ones with the stringy bark? agree on the 6 cord estimate..


----------



## tw40x81 (Apr 29, 2007)

All hardwood,  no hemlock.  There is a log or two of maple.  I know there's ash and oak in the pile,  but I'm not sure about the other species.


----------

